# help I urgently need lupron UK)



## Janey39 (Jul 20, 2010)

Please can anyone tell me where I can get some lupron from here in the UK.  I need it urgently I am from UK.  Fertility 2u do it but wont be here till saturday

Thank you
Tina


----------

